# My nfl playoff picks for this weekend



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Seattle 31 New Orleans 24
Indianapolis 34 New England 27
San Francisco 28 Carolina 20
Denver 24 San Diego 21

Should be a great weekend of football. Hope I didnt upset anybody with my picks lol.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Seattle 31 New Orleans 24
> Indianapolis 34 New England 27
> San Francisco 28 Carolina 20
> Denver 24 San Diego 21
> ...


I hope the Denver/San Diego game is further apart then that, but I like your pick there. I'm going to that game. I also like your pick of the Colts over NE and I'm tired of seeing the Broncos play NE.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I hate the pats going back to the rivalry when manning was with the colts lol. And ya den could win by more but they dont have the best luck against sd but Peyton finds ways to win lol.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Well now I hope Rivers can knock off Manning. Cause the Pats have a good history of knocking out the chargers in the post season.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We know brady cant knock off manning so you better hope lol.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Well the Pats are 3 and 1 against Manning in the playoffs which isn't a bad record.. But I like the 2-0 vs the Chargers at home better.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dill said:


> Well now I hope Rivers can knock off Manning. Cause the Pats have a good history of knocking out the chargers in the post season.


I can't take another Super Bowl won by the "evil empire".
I like the Patriots, i even like Brady, but I can't stand the way they are portrayed as such a media darling. 
In comparison, Look at my Philadelphia Eagles, for example:
When the Eagles made the playoffs this season, all the national media could talk about is how 30 years ago some drunk Eagles fans threw snowballs at a very poorly dressed Santa Claus imitator. 
When the national media talks about the Patriots, all they talk about is "Gronk's injured back", NOT the fact that the patriots basically have a CONVICTED MURDERER on their team. That all gets glossed over by Tom Brady and his sexy model wife and the red, white & blue uniforms.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dill said:


> Well now I hope Rivers can knock off Manning. Cause the Pats have a good history of knocking out the chargers in the post season.


Where is there a dislike button when it is needed! The first sentence is full of fighting words!  It's plenty windy here today for the Broncos/chargers game. I'm not sure how windy it will be on the field though as the stadium should keep the wind out pretty well.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

On the other hand New England pretty much feels the same way about Manning. Who every time we've played him in the playoffs all the hype has been about Manning. We can see how that's ended up. Manning's been surrounded by some of the best players in the league this year and Brady again has a team of nobodies and castoffs. Seriously I follow the team close and I can't even name too deep on the depth chart this year. And now it looks like they are going to be in the AFC champion game against each other again.

I honestly have no idea how much the coaches knew about Hernedaz, I'm going to say not much or they would have held onto Welker.

Don't forget we had years and years of lousy teams, I remember fondly Beldsoe getting knocked out of the game and the new backup Brady getting his first snap.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I bet teslan is happy right now. I bet he was sweating a bit in the 4th quarter lol. As for next weeks game it will be close but the Broncos will win.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess I did alright. I went 3 for 4 lol. You got tickets for next weekend teslan?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dill said:


> > " On the other hand New England pretty much feels the same way about Manning. Who every time we've played him in the playoffs all the hype has been about Manning. We can see how that's ended up. Manning's been surrounded by some of the best players in the league this year and Brady again has a team of nobodies and castoffs. Seriously I follow the team close and I can't even name too deep on the depth chart this year. And now it looks like they are going to be in the AFC champion game against each other again.
> >
> > I honestly have no idea how much the coaches knew about Hernedaz, I'm going to say not much or they would have held onto Welker.
> >
> ...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> I bet teslan is happy right now. I bet he was sweating a bit in the 4th quarter lol. As for next weeks game it will be close but the Broncos will win.


Yep I'm happy. Just got home from the game. Got tickets for next week. I hope it is a bit warmer though. It was concerning at the end, but the Broncos came through. Broncos left points on the board though because of mistakes. If they do that next week they will lose. You were really close with your pick for the Bronco/ Charges game. Got the winning score exact.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wes Welker.....every team needs a receiver like that. Guy is knee high to a chicken and just makes plays over and over and over. 
Damn, I'm envious. I wished my Eagles were still in the hunt. 
I think they would have given the Seahawks more of a fight than NO did.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I think both games are going to be real close. Within a field goal. Seahawks over niners. And more importantly Brady to keep past history going, and knocking Peyton out of the post season again.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im going with denver and san fransisco.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey dill what where you saying about brady keeping history going? Manning and the broncs made the pats look like a bunch of high school juniors.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I missed the other part of the history. Which ever team has been at home has won. It was not a good pats game. Shoulda stayed at the farmer's market and sold more beef. That wasn't worth driving home to watch.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol your not the only pats fan im bugging about it. A few of my buddies are pats fans. Im rubbing their nose in it to lol.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Well much to the horror of the rest of the family. My 3yr old son was cheering for the "Orange boys! They are good!"


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Why is a 3 yr old the smartest person in your house lol jk


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I for one thought the Broncos/Patriots game was awesome. Bring on the Seahawks.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Seahawks got no shot. They got lucky kaepernick played terrible and they suffered some injuries. It will be a broncos steam roll.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Both good games. 2nd game was kind of sloppy. 
I'm happy to see Peyton in the big dance.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I didnt get the end of the first half. Sf ball with 20 some seconds left and 3 timeouts. So you ground it and run for the dressing room? Why not try to drive it down field and get a fg? Then sf last play throwing the int could have been avoided by kicking a fg and go to ot. I should be a coach lol.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Early line says the Super Bowl is a pick 'em.....cannot remember that happening before but it could have. If Manning gets to shout out Omaha at least 25 times, Denver wins.  I think the big thing in the matchup is the Seahawks QB relative inexperience in the biggest of games without the benefit of playing before the home crowd.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I was looking at the Seahawks schedule from this year. They only faced an offense somewhat similar to the Broncos twice this year. Once in a loss to the Colts and once in a win against the Saints in the playoffs. And those offenses aren't as good as the Broncos offense is. As for the Broncos defense against Seattle's offense. Just over two years ago many of the current Broncos defensive players were practicing against an offense every day that was similar to what Seattle has. Although that offense then had a more powerful runner, but poorer passer as a QB then Russell Wilson is. That may mean nothing or something. Just thoughts I was pondering.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Since the colts cant be there GO DENVER!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I want the Broncos and Peyton to win bad, but the old saying "offense wins games, DEFENSE wins championships" keeps telling me Seattles gonna win. 
Hope the old saying is wrong!!!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

How can you say Seattle and defence in the same sentence lol. Denver will make it look like swiss cheese. Denvers defence is way better. They totally shut down brady. Thats not easy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> How can you say Seattle and defence in the same sentence lol. Denver will make it look like swiss cheese. Denvers defence is way better. They totally shut down brady. Thats not easy.


Denver is ranked 22nd in team defense. Seahawks are ranked #1 in many defense categories. Don't get me wrong, I hope Denver's wins, just don't want to ignore Seattle D.

I think what will lose the game for Seattle is Russell Wilson. I think he'll make mistakes under pressure.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I think the Seahawks had an easier schedule.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This should be a good Super Bowl to watch. I always enjoy a good game no matter who wins.

I hope Manning can serve up a dish or two of humble pie to that yelling loud mouthed fellow they keep showing on T.V.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

If we hear "OMAHA" more then a dozen times game is over lol.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Denver is ranked 22nd in team defense. Seahawks are ranked #1 in many defense categories. Don't get me wrong, I hope Denver's wins, just don't want to ignore Seattle D.
> 
> I think what will lose the game for Seattle is Russell Wilson. I think he'll make mistakes under pressure.


Yes for most of the season Denver defense hasn't been all that great, but the last 4 weeks has played wonderfully. Even though 5 of their best defensive players are out for the season with injuries. However Denver has been very good against the run all season long. Which matches up good with Seattle having a pretty good run game. And I expect Manning and Adam Gase (offensive coordinator) are already well into game planning the offense for Seattle. Probably started Sunday night.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it comes down to Denver defense being able to stop Marshon and Denver's O line being able to keep Peyton clean long enough to find open receivers against Seattles capable defensive backs. 
Sub-plot might be if Seattle CAN keep Denver receivers covered, can Denver running back take pressure off Denver receivers? 
Peyton sure as heck ain't running......or maybe he will if he goes for broke and wants to retire after (if) he wins Super Bowl?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Go Seahawks!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dill said:


> Go Seahawks!


Lol dill. Did last weekends game not teach you Peyton is the man lol. Brady cant beat him and who is Russell wilson lol oh ya the guy that will lose the super bowl lol.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Peyton sure as heck ain't running......or maybe he will if he goes for broke and wants to retire after (if) he wins Super Bowl?


Nahhhh....he only runs the naked bootleg down at the goal line once every five years.....and he has ran it in the last year or two so that rules that out. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Nahhhh....he only runs the naked bootleg down at the goal line once every five years.....and he has ran it in the last year or two so that rules that out.
> 
> Regards, Mike


He ran it against Dallas this year. So it is out for the Superbowl.


----------

